# picked up a new toy



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

Well I sort of think I got a decent deal here. A guy was selling his 1998 Sportsman 500 on craigslist for $1400 and I got him down to $1000 so I snagged it. He put the camo plastics on it because the green ones were faded. I know the stickers say 335 magnum but it is a sportsman 500! The funny thing was the guy didn't want to leave his $49 Harbor Freight winch on it for a grand lol. Any suggestions on what to do? I plan on a lift and 28 or 29.5 outlaws but not sure if I want to do a 2" lift or save some to do a 6" since it's a toy bike?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Not bad at all for a grand !


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

put a lift on it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice find!


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks, and yea I really would like to do a 6" lift on it


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Cant beat that price. Nice clean starting platform. Now make it huge lol


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice pick up for $1000


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Do some reading on 6" lifts on these bikes, they arent boot friendly at all. We can sell you a 1-1//2" lift kit (most companies advertise this size as a 2" kit, we tell it like it is  )
Also, to turn 29.5's on this old girl, you will need to do some mods for more power, better clutching will be a MUST but even then, 29.5's are a big tires for a 500 non HO in my opinion.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh ya, NICE FIND for sure!, looks to be in great shap, hows she run?


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

she seems to run good. Good power, starts right up, no smoke. Seems like she would turn 28-29.5s easy. Of course she is no comparison to my brute .


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

I've tried to find some info on lifts on here and can't find much especially bigger ones


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

it will turn 29's with a clutch kit in thick mud, i have owned two of them and my 6 inch lift has not blew a boot in the last 3 years, i have known this bike for awhile. the reason this lift is so easy on boots is because it is wide and the axle angles are on 36 degrees i think stock is 32 or 34


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

The Kid said:


> it will turn 29's with a clutch kit in thick mud, i have owned two of them and my 6 inch lift has not blew a boot in the last 3 years, i have known this bike for awhile. the reason this lift is so easy on boots is because it is wide and the axle angles are on 36 degrees i think stock is 32 or 34


What brand is your 6" ? I know the Gorilla 6" is narrower that what you are probably running, which is why they are hard on the CV Joints and boots.

As for turning big tires, I guess it depends on your definition of "thick mud", my 04.5 500 had trouble with 27" XTR's in THICK mud and it was clutched, piped, jetted, air filtered, and I blew up a belt one time, and smoked the belt a few times in LOW range.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey The Kid, after looking at your machine, I can see why you may have less trouble turning those tires in the mud, the **** quad probably isnt touching the mud LOL  With my machine, there was a lot of the machine stuck in deep when I had my troubles, that could make all the difference in the world.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

Rubberdown said:


> What brand is your 6" ? I know the Gorilla 6" is narrower that what you are probably running, which is why they are hard on the CV Joints and boots.
> 
> As for turning big tires, I guess it depends on your definition of "thick mud", my 04.5 500 had trouble with 27" XTR's in THICK mud and it was clutched, piped, jetted, air filtered, and I blew up a belt one time, and smoked the belt a few times in LOW range.


paul its a custom lift a shop here in texas made and yes it has 20 inches of ground clearance


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Was it pondhopper? Man I wish he'd hang out here.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The Kid said:


> paul its a custom lift a shop here in texas made and yes it has 20 inches of ground clearance


 That is a great shot of your bike. Mean looking.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

very nice for a grand! i would love to find a cheap bike since i sold my brute for a rzr.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

strech it and put a 4 or 6 inch lift with arched a-arms with some crushed 29.5 terms and dont forget about the motor..boar it out ....


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

It's the first Polaris I've owned so i'm learning all the tricks for them. Finally got to where I knew my brute like the back of my hand and now I'm doing it over again. Anyways I'm wondering how hard or if it's possible to change the plastics to the newer (08) style?


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> That is a great shot of your wifes bike. Mean looking.


edit:saevilw:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice find. You got yourself a sleeper!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would think the gas tank might create a problem? Other than that & the body mounts... Maybe?


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

yea forgot about the gas tank


----------

